

Ask HN: Recommend automatic grammar editors? - fgimenez

I just started graduate school and have found that an enormous factor in my work is writing clearly. While I did decently in my writing classes in undergrad, I feel that I was able to hid behind obfuscated ideas and complicated sentences. Now I actually <i>want</i> others to read and understand my work.<p>Peers and advisors are good resources, but they are very busy and often don't have the time to pick apart awkward sentences and deep stylistic issues. I am signed up for writing workshops, but I also want a more instant feedback system. Hence, I have been looking into automatic grammar/style editing software.<p>Current solutions I have looked into are:
* Grammarly (http://www.grammarly.com/) 
* Whitesmoke (http://www.whitesmoke.com/)<p>Does anybody here have any familiarity with the above software or other recommendations?
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Clickables:

Grammarly : <http://www.grammarly.com/>

Whitesmoke : <http://www.whitesmoke.com/>

